# Best time of year to cut firewood?



## nokiddin (Mar 29, 2012)

Was just wondering if there is a specific time of year to cut green firewood so that it will dry and cure the best. My family cuts wood for burning every year, we typically would cut it in February to be cut and split in March/April to be burnt the following winter. I have heard some old timers say you should cut the trees later in the spring so they still grow leaves laying on the ground and this helps get moisture out of the wood faster. I have also heard others say that if you let the trees grow leaves, this causes loss of some the woods heat energy. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm in your camp. I try to get most of my cutting done after leaf drop in the fall, till the spring thaw runs me out of the woods. I think this year it was about 2 weeks 

The fact is, in winter, the sap is down in the trees. By the time the leaves come on, the sap is back up. Whether or not the leaves will pull that moisture out or not is up for debate, but if it ain't there to start, you don't have to worry about getting rid of it.

This last winter I cut a lot of red oak that went down in July. It was still wet as heck this winter. To me that says the leaves didn't dry the tree out that well.

I can't think of any way leaves would lower the heat content of wood, other than probably being higher in moisture (see above) and using too much of the heat energy to boil off that water. The wood itself is no different.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yup, I was always told to cut in Jan and Feb as the trees are at their lowest moisture content. I grew up in a family that only heated with wood. My grandparents never even had a central heating system until they both retired. My Grandfather would cut and haul in winter and split whenever he had time.


----------



## double E (Mar 29, 2012)

I cut late Jan.- through early March ( after hunting season ) and split as asap. With the exception of this year there was plenty of downed trees from the hurricane this past summer.


----------



## D&B Mack (Mar 29, 2012)

The sooner the better.


----------



## Somesawguy (Mar 29, 2012)

If you can cut a year ahead it won't matter. Moisture may be lower in the winter, but if it has all summer to try, then it won't matter much. That being said, it's much easier to cut in cooler weather.


----------



## jrider (Mar 29, 2012)

I have the most time to cut in the summer time so I do use the cut down and let the leaves pull moisture out method and with much success. I wouldn't intentionally wait for leaves to grow though. If I have time in winter, I cut then too. To me the tree down, leaf on method is only needed when you don't have the time to cut before the leaves grow. I also try to split that wood asap to let the summer heat do its job. 

I cut around 65-75 cords a year and come winter time, I can't tell a difference in moisture between the wood cut before leaves and the wood cut after leaves (provided I wait a week or two before bucking).

So really, it comes down to whenever you have the time.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Mar 29, 2012)

Tuesdays.
Definitely Tuesdays.


----------



## greendohn (Mar 29, 2012)

I cut in the winter or colder months. Usually start September or so and continue to cut a load or two a week all winter. I don't buy into the leaves pulling moisture camp. Perhaps the leaves do pull some moisture out of the wood but I would guess it's not much. I've cut too many trees that were blown down by thunderstorms, the farmers plowed-planted around them in the spring and I get to them after harvest in the fall and they are still needing to season plenty.

Spring and summer are for FISHING !!!!(and vegetable gardening)


----------



## Jules083 (Mar 29, 2012)

If it's cold out and I have time I cut, but I never worry too much about it. Normally I can only haul out of the woods when the ground is frozen, so I cut a load or 4 whenever I can get to it. I'm a year ahead now for the first time in my life, pretty excited about it.


----------



## jrider (Mar 29, 2012)

greendohn said:


> I cut in the winter or colder months. Usually start September or so and continue to cut a load or two a week all winter. I don't buy into the leaves pulling moisture camp. Perhaps the leaves do pull some moisture out of the wood but I would guess it's not much. I've cut too many trees that were blown down by thunderstorms, the farmers plowed-planted around them in the spring and I get to them after harvest in the fall and they are still needing to season plenty.
> 
> Spring and summer are for FISHING !!!!(and vegetable gardening)



Any tree that lies in contact with the wet ground for a period of time is not going to be very dry. The leaves pull a lot of moisture out, but you can't just let it sit on the ground for months at a time.


----------



## CWME (Mar 29, 2012)

I try to cut when I am not going to sweat too bad:msp_w00t: 

Cousin called and needed help cutting last summer on the hotest day of the year. Pushing 100 degrees and cutting was NO fun. I like October/November/December for cutting


----------



## stihly dan (Mar 29, 2012)

Spring is for me. Not because I like it, but thats when people are doing there yard projects. 2 months of taking other peoples wood. Sometimes even getting paid a little for it. Then it all dries up untill fall. Split in winter or when kids drive me out the house.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Mar 29, 2012)

Best time of year to cut firewood?


I am sorry, are you trying to say there isnt a good time of year to cut?:msp_confused:


----------



## time warp (Mar 29, 2012)

Any days above freezin. I love to sweat so I don't mind warm weather. It beats freezin your butt off.


----------



## CTYank (Mar 29, 2012)

I remember recent reports of studies being done on the "leaves drying the wood" conjecture, concluding that it just does not happen. So much for folk wizzdom.

Best time to cut: the earliest possible to get it down, out, bucked, split & stacked. Ideally, all of that before summer arrives in full steamy glory.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 29, 2012)

I believe that the starchs and carbohydrates stored in the tree, can add to the 'heat content' of a given chunk of wood. As these reserves are highest just after leaf drop, it would appear that early winter will be the best time for dropping those trees. Just after leaf out would have the lowest reserves due to the high energy cost of making all those leaves. Just my 2 cents worth.

Rick


----------



## ratso (Mar 29, 2012)

*year round*

I enjoy the winter as it is the time when i use it.The down side is getting stuck in the snow and limited daylight much harsher conditions. The summer is nice do to long days and who doesn't like jumping in a creak or stream after a hot dusty day of wood gathering.


----------



## jrider (Mar 30, 2012)

CTYank said:


> I remember recent reports of studies being done on the "leaves drying the wood" conjecture, concluding that it just does not happen. So much for folk wizzdom.
> 
> Best time to cut: the earliest possible to get it down, out, bucked, split & stacked. Ideally, all of that before summer arrives in full steamy glory.



I wasn't much of a believer till I tried it as well....study or no study - there is nothing like firsthand experience. Try this if you have the time in the summer. Cut 2 trees down of the same species and same size. Buck one up like you normally would and let the other lay until the leaves are brown and crispy- should take 7-14 days depending on your local weather. Buck that one up and either weigh it and one from the other tree of the same size or take a mc of each. From my experience, the two pieces will be worlds apart in terms of water content.


----------



## flyboy553 (Mar 30, 2012)

I _prefer_ to cut in the winter but usually cut all year long. No bugs, skeeters, bees, etc. I even cut when it is -25 degrees. If you get cold while cutting, you aren't making wood! I am layed off in the winter months too so I have lots of time then. Having a bobcat to clear the snow(most years, unlike this last year) really makes a difference too.
I will cut on the blowdowns until the end of March, split and stack what I have cut up, and then start on the standing and down dead. This will give me enough wood for sale this coming heating season. If everything goes the way it should I should have around 75 cords all cut and stacked by November and then start on next seasons firewood. Never ending battle!

Ted


----------



## ihookem (Mar 30, 2012)

No skeeters I cut wood. Layed off I cut wood. I pile it all summer when I getr from where I can, then split and stack it by spring.


----------



## pickwood (Mar 31, 2012)

Above freezing and below 100 degrees- I say 80 degrees but during the Summer the lazy wood cutters(those who only cut in the Fall and always burn green wood) wont cut anything when its warm. So when the good opportunities arise- I like to cut. Most people would have plenty of wood if they would cut 1 or 2 days a month all year.


----------



## branchbuzzer (Mar 31, 2012)

pickwood said:


> Above freezing and below 100 degrees- I say 80 degrees but during the Summer the lazy wood cutters(those who only cut in the Fall and always burn green wood) wont cut anything when its warm. So when the good opportunities arise- I like to cut. Most people would have plenty of wood if they would cut 1 or 2 days a month all year.



Yup, the best CL finds are when it's hotter than Hades.


----------



## Fred Wright (Apr 1, 2012)

Back in the early '80s when I got "voluntold" into cutting firewood with the BILs, the old-timers said the best time to fell trees for firewood was in late fall. The leaves are gone, the sap ain't running and you're not sweating like a pig in the mountains.

The way they figured, rounds were easier to split and weren't as heavy. Dad used to say chain loops ran longer in the fall weather before needing sharpening.


----------

